# Tayda out of stock



## carlinb17 (Jan 11, 2022)

FYI: B1M dual gain pots are out of stock... for all the low tide lovers


----------



## manfesto (Jan 11, 2022)

The Low Tide needs an A1M pot and @StompBoxParts has good stock of ‘em









						16mm Dual Gang Potentiometer - Short PCB Leg
					

Top Quality Parts for Guitar Effects Pedals and DIY Music Devices. Knobs, Pots, Switches, Kits, LEDs, Enclosures, Jacks, Wire, Resistors, Capacitors, Semiconductors




					stompboxparts.com


----------



## fig (Jan 11, 2022)

StompBoxParts has A1M dual, and some others have the solder lug B1M that can be also used.


----------



## carlinb17 (Jan 12, 2022)

manfesto said:


> The Low Tide needs an A1M pot and @StompBoxParts has good stock of ‘em
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@PedalPCB stated in another thread that B1M will work as well and is easier to grab or was


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 12, 2022)

can I get a written note so @Big Monk  will forgive my not finishing my low tide yet due to supply chain issues?

nm ... went to stompboxparts ... got no good excuses now


----------



## manfesto (Jan 12, 2022)

carlinb17 said:


> @PedalPCB stated in another thread that B1M will work as well and is easier to grab or was


yeah at the time A1M dual was hard to get (I had to wait weeks for Smallbear to restock for my first build) so B1M dual was the only option, but the BoM and OG pedal are A1M and SBP's got good stock these days, so unless you've gotta order 100% of your parts from Tayda, getting the proper A1M is the way to go. I find the slew control already pretty touchy with an A1M (unless you want all the way squared or all the way smooth), I'd imagine a B1M would make the sweet spots in the middle even harder to dial in.


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 12, 2022)

btw took orders from three sources to pull off the low tide ...


manfesto said:


> yeah at the time A1M dual was hard to get (I had to wait weeks for Smallbear to restock for my first build) so B1M dual was the only option, but the BoM and OG pedal are A1M and SBP's got good stock these days, so unless you've gotta order 100% of your parts from Tayda, getting the proper A1M is the way to go. I find the slew control already pretty touchy with an A1M (unless you want all the way squared or all the way smooth), I'd imagine a B1M would make the sweet spots in the middle even harder to dial in.


until smallbear reopens (and has the pot and the delay chip) I'm not a 100% on how you get this project down to two vendors ... I just did my shopping and it included tayda, guitarpcb, and stompboxparts (four if you count pedalpcb for the board, pot condom, and faceplate). some projects are just expensive.


----------



## Betty Wont (Jan 12, 2022)

It costs a lot to underwhelm a whole forum 😘


----------



## fig (Jan 12, 2022)

The LT was a fun build but not something I use. Whoever requested it should be banned!


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 12, 2022)

Nobody told him to do it ... I'm mostly curious for using in the loop of the sagan delay ... 

I got rid of a chorus I didn't like to fund another chorus I might not like ... all because I don't feel like taking on that ce-1 clone I picked up from a janky source over at madbean


----------



## Big Monk (Jan 12, 2022)

thewintersoldier said:


> BuGG should have named it low expectation 😬


----------



## fig (Jan 12, 2022)

thewintersoldier said:


> That's a bummer cause you didn't complete a lot of builds last year. Ya'll dropped Fig's batting average 😭


I'm not bummed at all! I learned a lot last year and got a lot of playing in as well. I'll leave the scoreboard to the swinging bats.


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 12, 2022)

thewintersoldier said:


> Lectric-fx is dropping a ce-1 soon. That's the chorus we all deserve


perfect ... gives me enough time to be tired of the low tide by then


----------



## Preverb (Jan 12, 2022)

carlinb17 said:


> FYI: B1M dual gain pots are out of stock... for all the low tide lovers


Benson needs this pot.  I should have ordered one for mine.  Will have to wait a while now.


----------



## manfesto (Jan 12, 2022)

Preverb said:


> Benson needs this pot.  I should have ordered one for mine.  Will have to wait a while now.











						2M OHM Linear Taper Potentiometer Solder Lugs Round Shaft Dia: 6.35mm
					

ALPHA - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com


----------



## finebyfine (Jan 12, 2022)

thonk has A1m and b1m dual gang 9mm alpha pots in stock: https://www.thonk.co.uk/shop/alpha-9mm-pots/ easy enough to make do with, just mount the board to your enclosure with the other pots and use hookup wire to connect the 9mm to the board. I made adapter boards that do this for single gangs  and position them where a 16mm’s shaft would land, but haven’t felt the need to have a dual gang option. 

mouser also has a vertical mount b1m by bourns for cheap: https://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Bourns/PDB182-K418F-105B?qs=2cAdsCoAWREzf3xvOlUM0Q==


----------



## Preverb (Jan 12, 2022)

manfesto said:


> 2M OHM Linear Taper Potentiometer Solder Lugs Round Shaft Dia: 6.35mm
> 
> 
> ALPHA - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping
> ...


Doesn't it need a dual gang pot?


----------



## manfesto (Jan 12, 2022)

Preverb said:


> Doesn't it need a dual gang pot?


Either a dual-gang 1M or a single-gang 2M


----------



## Preverb (Jan 13, 2022)

Cool.  I didn't realize that dual gang effectively doubled the value.  I thought it must have been for some other functional reason.  Would you just solder to one row on the PCB if using the single gang?


----------



## Robert (Jan 13, 2022)

The newest revision of the PCB makes it easy, you install the single gang pot in the lower row of pads and then bridge the solder jumper pads with a small blob of solder.


----------



## nickquack (Jan 20, 2022)

Robert said:


> The newest revision of the PCB makes it easy, you install the single gang pot in the lower row of pads and then bridge the solder jumper pads with a small blob of solder.
> 
> View attachment 21472


Does this also work for the Low Tide?


----------

